# DS #1567: Dementium: The Ward (USA)



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2294^^


----------



## raulpica (Oct 27, 2007)

FTW! I have to try this, hadrian was waiting for this, too.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

i dont know i have a feeling this game is going to suck please report on this one


----------



## mike1984 (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesomeness!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll try it right away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just discovered that it'd been released early.


----------



## rest0re (Oct 27, 2007)

woah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm waiting for that pet simulator tho


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 27, 2007)

Arrgghh, still not on BC...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 27, 2007)

Damn... I forgot that romulation is down


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 27, 2007)

Huge friggin' WOOT! Nice. Early release in the house.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 27, 2007)

YAY!   Now I just gotta find it.

HAH!  Found it!  Woot!


----------



## Jax (Oct 27, 2007)

Woo! I've been waiting for this!


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 27, 2007)

Freakin Romulation shutdown..........


----------



## johnnywalker (Oct 27, 2007)

At last! Gonna check it right now


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2007)

SWEET JEBUS!!!

My missus is having a body shop party so I'm in the shed now just bored out of my brain, thank Johnny Cash for this!


----------



## T-hug (Oct 27, 2007)

lol @ body shop party, my misses nearly got roped into one last week, how weird is that!?

As for this game, first 20 minutes have been surprisingly good, not gonna say anything else, you guys try it.  It's worth it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice engine and controls seem nice enough but the game seems ridicuously easy and short? I'm already on Chapter 3 and  barely anything has happened and I've only played for 10-15 minutes


----------



## jgu1994 (Oct 27, 2007)

HOLY SHT EARLY DUMP!!!!!


----------



## AndreXL (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Freakin Romulation shutdown..........


Site might be down, but Seph is still in the game!!! Hahaha


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 27, 2007)

Couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this! Brings entertainment to my boring Saturday.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Nice engine and controls seem nice enough but the game seems ridicuously easy and short? I'm already on Chapter 3 and  barely anything has happened and I've only played for 10-15 minutes



I read it's sposed to last 12hrs though I find that hard to believe.
I'm on chapter 2 still.


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, I thought this wasn't gonna get dumped till Halloween.

Whatever, my site has it. (clicks download)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## Hit (Oct 27, 2007)

I think this is a bit childish horror(Not scary!,tough trying to be scary)
But ill try it anyway


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow I bet this is game is 10/10 RATING!! looks awsome..also the videos on youtube looks awsome


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 27, 2007)

holy fuck I didn't know Romulation was down...goddamn fucking asshole companies are trying to get us.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 27, 2007)

companies are trying to get pirating sites  hmmm yeah thats wrong 

im being sarcastic btw


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice surprise! An early release! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope it's good!


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

I know it's illegal to link Rom sites here.

But is it illegal to PM them? Someone sent me a Private Message and they want me to send them a link to the rom site. I haven't decided yet, because I'm not too sure about the rules on this situation.

~Nero


----------



## cheapassdave (Oct 27, 2007)

hopefully, another great release. 
Good thing I got to go to the can right now. then ill literally be crapping myself playing this...


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 27, 2007)

Im trying to make a save file on front mission before i piss my self playing this......


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice engine and controls seem nice enough but the game seems ridicuously easy and short? I'm already on Chapter 3 and  barely anything has happened and I've only played for 10-15 minutes
> ...



Yeah, I think more time will need to be given before making a determination. My take on the game, from what I've seen in previews and whatnot (and I've been keeping close eye on this particular game), suggest that the first few chapters are merely to acquaint the player with the basics of how the game plays out. 

My guess is things will start to ramp up before you know it.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 27, 2007)

bugger i got metroid 3 yesterday and now this..... 

Samus vs zomibes fighting for my time.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Hit @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I think this is a bit childish horror(Not scary!,tough trying to be scary)
> But ill try it anyway


You're wrong.

From the first three brilliant chapters the scares are basically from your own paranoia! This game does a great job at that, you're always looking around for something to shock you. So far its strayed away from trying to unload a crap load of cheap shock scares onto you, and as an really good way of building the tension up.

Graphics, we've seen them in videos but they're better on the DS! Amazing, no dip in the framerate so far and it really grabs you in. Voice works pretty good too but the sound is sound is where this game succeeds, I've always thought that sound is the most important factor in a horror film or game and the developers here know it too. Good atmospheric music, nice voice work and it really does give a great feeling tension in the game. You really should have headphones on so you can listen to every sound, it'll improve the game.

Control wise, very good no complaints at all but as with Brothers In Arms & Metroid Hunters you'll probably get a bit of a DS elbow and wrist. Its not a first person shooter, it feels like a survival horror game only in first person.

This is the second horror title I played this week as well as Jericho on the 360, this game seems much despite the DS's. I was expecting PSX style gameplay, I got something a hell of a lot more. As I said I've only gone through 3 chapters so this could change like most games like this.

I'm going back to this little beauty.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 27, 2007)

I still can't find it in my usual places 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  oh well I'll have to play metorid a bit more its up.

I'm surprise some of you got it so quickly, when its not full up everywhere yet.

I knew this would get a early dump, as its in somes shops (back shelf)


----------



## HBK (Oct 27, 2007)

Now, despite the early release, I'm only going to play this on Halloween. Sounds stupid, but that's just me.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 27, 2007)

Yay. Another game that got the FPS controls right. The ones other than Metroid Prime Hunters got it sloppy. This one is actually good


----------



## Rayder (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I know it's illegal to link Rom sites here.
> 
> But is it illegal to PM them? Someone sent me a Private Message and they want me to send them a link to the rom site. I haven't decided yet, because I'm not too sure about the rules on this situation.
> 
> ~Nero



What is done in PM's is our own business.


This game seems pretty nice so far......I'm gonna start it over with headphones later tonight.

Didn't take long to get to chapter 3......


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I know it's illegal to link Rom sites here.
> 
> But is it illegal to PM them? Someone sent me a Private Message and they want me to send them a link to the rom site. I haven't decided yet, because I'm not too sure about the rules on this situation.
> 
> ...



So the member who asked you should be banned/warned.

I, may, be very wrong. I suggest to you to not do it.

BTW: I'm not trying to be a Mod by replying to you with this, I'm just some guy trying to make a living


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Rayder. I was waiting for an answer.

Whatever, I'll never send anyone ROM sites anyways...

They just need Google...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## adzix (Oct 27, 2007)

scary scenario
flashlight
weird creatures
lotsa blood
a strange kid running around
piano sounds
unnerving industrial noises

this game has A LOT ripped from the silent hill series.
but don't get me wrong, this is actually cool because this way there's finally something scary and mature for the ds coming along.
so far it's kinda trying to be psycho-style (and with the headphones and the volume cranked up it's actually succeeding at it) and i just finished the 3rd chapter, curious for more.
it's fast-paced and surprisingly smooth and fluid running.
not really any riddles yet, only stuff like 'read number here and type it in there'
still, interesting and definitely something the ds hadn't see until now.
fully recommended


----------



## sinful (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Thanks Rayder. I was waiting for an answer.
> 
> Whatever, I'll never send anyone ROM sites anyways...
> 
> ...



I found it in about two minutes using google. 
Not that hard peeps


----------



## Nero (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(sinful @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Rayder. I was waiting for an answer.
> ...



He tells the truth.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## T-hug (Oct 27, 2007)

Guys if you have decent headphones try them on this game it enhances the title 100x imo.  Great game, as my 360 is FUBAR I will try and finish it tonight!


----------



## XxDaSaMixX (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, just use Google, and nothing else if you want to find it.

All you have to do is type in what you want to look for!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You'll find it in a couple of minutes.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 27, 2007)

great game so far, quite a bit of trouble finding the code for the shotgun though


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Thanks Rayder. I was waiting for an answer.
> 
> Whatever, I'll never send anyone ROM sites anyways...
> 
> ...



Obviously, if the name of a ROM site has been mentioned in nearly every post in this thread, you just need Google  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nevermind, that's the mods' problem. As for myself, I'm not excited about this game. I haven't been excited about anything on DS for the last 4 months, at least... but I'll give it a try, even it means taking the risk of a great dissapointement again.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(brutalboy @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Now, despite the early release, I'm only going to play this on Halloween. Sounds stupid, but that's just me.








 Nah, doesn't sound stupid. I envy your willpower. I'm sure it will offer you a special enjoyment playing it on Halloween. Not many folks seem to get into the tradition anymore, but it's always a _treat_ to get in the spirit, so to speak.


----------



## Kamiyama (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG!!! OMG!!! IT'S HERE!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome game, I'm on Chapter 3. Aiming system is a bit wonky but nothing too bad.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Oct 27, 2007)

any one know sc instructions


----------



## Sil3n7 (Oct 27, 2007)

edit: sry for double post


----------



## roboz (Oct 27, 2007)

romulation was actually shutdown. OMG. Good thing I didn't use it anyway. As soon as something gets popular it always get shutdown.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 27, 2007)

Flashing to my DS now.... hope its fine on the R4

EDIT: I was expecting a 128mb cart its only 64mb and about 44mb when trimmed.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2007)

Man chapter 3 & 4 are a hell of a lot longer than the first 2! I have to say, it gets even better after chapter 4! Really ramps up the tensions and you're like "WTF? Theres too much to shoot!".

Would've been nice if it saved after you completed a puzzle or opened a locked door as I got killed and I had to restart a chapter all over again!

Its nicking a lot of ideas from Silent Hill, which erm were actually nicked from various films and I dunno maybe after 20 odd years of watching horror movies it is a bit predictable but its still an awesome game. 

113 users are reading this right now! Thats surprised me, I got the impression that this would be a sleeper hit. I really hope it sells well, the developers want to make a sequel and add a co-op WFC mode!

So far this game earns 9/10!


----------



## NakedAngel (Oct 27, 2007)

Woot this game lives up to the reputation of silent hill ds version XD... awesome!!

I'm laughing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  now cause the Chinese & Jap's popular rom site don have this up yet haha.... first time a good DS game out here in NA 1st XD XD..


----------



## fli_guy84 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great news for the weekend, downloading it now


----------



## Mars (Oct 27, 2007)

Whoa, nice, wasn't expecting it so early! Is this the first M-Rated DS game?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Whoa, nice, wasn't expecting it so early! Is this the first M-Rated DS game?


Resident Evil DS was M.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Oct 27, 2007)

an early dump, nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
too bad i'll have to try it tomorrow...


----------



## Nevin007 (Oct 27, 2007)

This game is pretty good so far. Just finished chapter 3. It creates a good atmosphere that even when nothing is going on you still feel tense. That's what I like about horror games, I never feel bored cause I'm always on edge. Good to see a game like this on the DS finally.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 27, 2007)

Works on R4 fine. I'm up to the start of Chapter 3.  It looks as good as I'd hoped and runs really smooth. They've done a good job on it I think.  I always said the DS could handle FPS type games (and run them well)

Reminds me of The suffering  they both were good on the xbox.

Yay monster bashing fun !

not sure I like how they die tho (I like bodies everywhere)


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 27, 2007)

Very good game.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 27, 2007)

This game was kinda meh for me, but after reading so much hype on it now I'm gonna have to try it out!


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey, pretty good game indeed ! (My extendable DS Stylus pays off ^^. Even though I built it myself)

Some thing bugs me about that game... it gives me a claustrophobic feeling AND has a very big map... I think I will lose myself in that hospital and then get eaten by the zombies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

Too bad I got stuck... that piano.... 
someone minds helping me out ? I can see 4 letters scribbled on the wall (DEAD), the piano has 7 white and 5 black keys further there is written Hargrove written on the piano... help !  Nevermind i got it working using that: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:
Wow I just noticed that if you shoot against the wall it pushes you back... strange, I didn't know that guns were that powerfull  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 27, 2007)

How about graphics and framerate?


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

Best I've ever seen in a DS Game so far, Graphics have much detail (just look at the pictures on the walls, and stuff, I even saw a dude in there and he looked pretty real too until the zombie..... came.... and... ate his......)

Sound is VERY good ! Just piano, but like the others said, it keeps you psyched all the time.

Framerate stays constant, even if multiple zombies, bugs and other stuff chases you.

After this game noone can EVER say again the DS is for Kids.... this game earns to be a horror gerne game. I hope it sells well. The Developer shall see that making a good game pays off.


----------



## dydy (Oct 27, 2007)

work fine on R4?..thx for the infos


----------



## TheRocK (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(brutalboy @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, despite the early release, I'm only going to play this on Halloween. Sounds stupid, but that's just me.
> ...



Well it does indeed sound very stupid, since Halloween is just a big marketing festival which the companys invented to sell us stupid crap we don't really need. I'm so angry at all this because Halloween is becoming big here in Europe now and I hate this stuff. So why not play the game on any day, because Halloween is just like any other day.


----------



## thomaspajamas (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(TheRocK @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(irpacynot @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(brutalboy @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> ...




Hey I dont know about you, but I NEED candy


----------



## coolbho3000 (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(dydy @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> work fine on R4?..thx for the infos


If it didn't, someone would have complained a long time ago.


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

You're right. 

I just lost  in the Chapter where that girl runs away and had to start all over again, there was no other way... Those stupid flying things


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 27, 2007)

Damn, it's so difficult to find a ROM site that doesn't use rapidshare, filefactory, megaupload or the sites along the lines.
Romulation wuz da coolez.

Anyway, back to the game.
Not a fan of Horror FPS'es, but I'm sure as hell am gonna try this one out.
Look at all the hype this game's generated, not to mentioned their randomly insane videos. I hope this won't scare me to death.


----------



## asuri (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> You're right.
> 
> I just lost  in the Chapter where that girl runs away and had to start all over again, there was no other way... Those stupid flying things


LOL same i lost ammo and didnt know for like 5 seconds until i died


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh guys you wait until you find the buzzsaw!! Awesome!

That first boss took a couple of tries, took all of my shotgun shells and 24 handgun bullets!

Heres some hints, zombies only hit with the stick. If you get hit theres plenty of health bits around, whereas there isn't as many bullets. Also don't collect bullets and health if you've only lost a few bits of each.


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

How did you bypass thes flying/screaming/ugly things ? It is the outer corridor after the room where the zombie directly attacks you as soon as you enter the room.

I tried it again, I had 8/10 live thingys and then I walked through that door, I started running because they started screaming, then one of those suckers came nearer and attacked me... 4 live thingys left... I used my gun and fired my whole ammo in it's face, it just got thrown back... then they both came and had fun killling me... 

Maybe using the Nightstick against these guys helps ? Man... this game is awesome but Chapter 3 is tough...


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> How did you bypass thes flying/screaming/ugly things ? It is the outer corridor after the room where the zombie directly attacks you as soon as you enter the room.
> 
> I tried it again, I had 8/10 live thingys and then I walked through that door, I started running because they started screaming, then one of those suckers came nearer and attacked me... 4 live thingys left... I used my gun and fired my whole ammo in it's face, it just got thrown back... then they both came and had fun killling me...
> 
> Maybe using the Nightstick against these guys help ? Man... this game is awesome but Chapter 3 is tough...


I erm just shot them! Took 6 bullets for each one. This is why you use the baton on the zombies and reserve bullets. The meat cleaver boss will own a lot of people here I reckon.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(thomaspajamas @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheRocK @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(irpacynot @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> ...



I think he needs a hug.


----------



## enarky (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, if every second post in this thread wasn't about this retarded website it would've been much nicer to read. Mods should take a stronger stance against talking about websites that make money from hosting roms. Even when they're closed.


----------



## dangerbizzle (Oct 27, 2007)

this games pretty good. a solid 3d engine and a nice atmosphere.
whoever said it reminded them of the suffering was right. that was my first thought.
and i agree when ppl say its better played in the dark and with head phones. makes it a WHOLE LOT SCARIER!

i hope they do make a sequel.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Oct 27, 2007)

I need this game. OMG its not on my site yet


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

Finally ! I got past these suckers... Chapter Four here I come.

Wow...three health points left... heavy...


----------



## Dominator (Oct 27, 2007)

hi, this game is great yeah but i had a problem to get the shotgun what is the code (3 numbers) i don't undersatand the papers (i'm french)

edit: ok that ok i count the eyes of the dead people..... and i find the secret code

edit2: thanks hadrian i find it before...... lol thanks


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(dominator @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> hi, this game is great yeah but i had a problem to get the shotgun what is the code (3 numbers) i don't undersatand the papers (i'm french)


012

You gotta count the dead man eyes.


----------



## tjas (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(marz93 @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, nice, wasn't expecting it so early! Is this the first M-Rated DS game?
> ...


Not only do I totally agree with your signature (oasis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) this game is very very very good!


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 27, 2007)

hummmmm this game is nice but it is the first time i played this type of game so i think its okay.


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

Got past the Medusa Things using a lot running and even more shooting.

Yeah, I finished him off ! I got a cool strategy: Run around the block and always wait a bit until he follows you ^^.

Took me all Shotgun bullets and ten pistol ammos, I expectet something fancy after I beat him (btw... this endboss didn't really feel scary.. the music was just ridiculus... this was more like Duke kills alien or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

Anyway Chapter 5 I here I come !


----------



## Maktub (Oct 27, 2007)

This game is crap.
In the sense that it makes me crap my pants...


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, after playing this now steadily for a little bit, it is thoroughly enjoyable. I'm not much one for survival horror games (been there don that a million times now). But, seeing this on the DS and its atmospheric sound sets it apart from anything else. It has been a little while since I purchased a DS game and Im buying this one!!


----------



## SnickS (Oct 27, 2007)

The game's pretty good. But the save system is annoying the crap out of me. For example: I died at the part in chapter 3 where you see those screaming things come at you for the first time (probably at the end of chap. 3), now the game just restarts the chapter and you have too do the whole part over....


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

I wonder what would happen if you selectet "NO" after dying ... would it set you back to your last save point ?

Oh and.. SnickS: I give you a good tip: shoot the screaming things back, and then RUN !  to the next door (the right one is it if  I'm not mistaken) then after you passed through that door do the same once more (try to avoid these guys cause they cost alot health) then after that take the health in the next room and continue walking around.

Tip for the boss you'll face:
 As soon as the cutscene stopped start running (press up twice) around the block (he'll chase you), sometimes stop and shoot your shotgun at him, after it is empty do the same with your pistol until he's death.


----------



## SnickS (Oct 27, 2007)

Nope, even when you switch your DS off at the moment you die, you'll still start at the beginning of the chapter.
And thanks for the tips, but I already made it


----------



## Adder74 (Oct 27, 2007)

Got raped by the second boss. Aww, damn(


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 27, 2007)

Finally! A developer taking the DS hardware seriously. More solid 3D games is what Nintendo needs to compete with PSP in some genres. It lacks wrestling and driving sims.


----------



## moggymatt (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Finally! A developer taking the DS hardware seriously. More solid 3D games is what Nintendo needs to compete with PSP in some genres. It lacks wrestling and driving sims.



I agree, and DS has got smackdown vs raw 2008 out in november (18th i think)


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

And if IGN was serious about it's Race Driver Create and Drive Review then we have a good racer too.


----------



## GustavoSM (Oct 27, 2007)

Great game, but having to rerun the whole chapter after dying is pretty frustrating.. Especially because it's easier to die when you're about to finish the chapter. I was killed once by the flying clown heads and now by that fat boss...


----------



## PBC (Oct 27, 2007)

Just started playing. Looks awesome tho!


----------



## Wils (Oct 27, 2007)

Had a quick go on this, and although I think it's good so far, I know for a fact that I'm going to suck big floppy donkey bollocks at it once things really kick off.


----------



## kuyamiko (Oct 27, 2007)

i wanted to play this game thinking its different from console horror games because its in the DS, but the music and graphics can really suck you inside the game making it so believable.  i dont really like playing this type of genre, but i wanted to compare it in the DS.  im so scared of it that i cant even get the strength to walk down the first dark hallway outside the beginning room.


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 27, 2007)

There's no released DS boxing game yet either. One is said to be coming, but little info has been shown.


----------



## Juli1000 (Oct 27, 2007)

I am at Chapter 2 and find it´s a good game. Let´s see


----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, it's true, the game really has a deep atmosphere... I prefer games that don't are so... scary... darkness is frightening.

Still... Chapter 6 is sucky !  I did the following: go until the room where the suit-case is, make notes of all the locations of the keys, save & quit the game, do a copy of the save in another location on the Micro SD and now I try it and if I fail I'll copy the save all the time. I should have done this before, darn it !

Anyway the whole chapter repeat thing really is stupid and is THE ONLY thing that makes this game so damn long. Without that and a intelligent save system this game would be WAY TOO easy I guess.

Just thinking I left the room with the suite-case and then a fu**ing wall crawler finished me off by spiting at me making me to have repeat the whole chapter makes me mad... Still aside from that "Save-System-flaw" it is a VERY good game. Best 3D game I've played for a while. I hope C.O.R.E and Call of Duty will have similar good controls.


----------



## Juli1000 (Oct 27, 2007)

What must I do at the piano in Chapter 3? Don´t find any sign of a melody


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Juli1000 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> What must I do at the piano in Chapter 3? Don´t find any sign of a melodyÂ


D-E-A-D


----------



## Juli1000 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ohhh. Of Course. Thank You


----------



## Torte (Oct 27, 2007)

Whoa!  This sure picked up fast.  I was too busy finishing Dracula Chronicles X to care about DS for a while, sorry fellas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Final form Drac sure is a nutcase, but still not as good/challenging as PoR's.

Seems like this game's a bit cheap eh?  I'll be sure to save my own way as you suggest Pasc.  I'm not much of a shooting guru so I'll probably get owned by those medusa things everyone's talking about.  Too many great games.  I wanted to do an expert run for MMZXA, but I guess that's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Nero (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Juli1000 @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What must I do at the piano in Chapter 3? Don´t find any sign of a melody
> ...








Nice little thing they put into the game. I figured this out myself...

I saw DEAD on the wall behind the Piano, so I was kinda stuck there for a while. Until I realized that DEAD could be the keys on the Piano, so I played it and got the item to progress further.

Great game so far!

~Nero


----------



## enigmaindex (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, finally. I love early dumps. Haha. Going to play this right away.


----------



## PeterFile (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> Nope, even when you switch your DS off at the moment you die, you'll still start at the beginning of the chapter.
> And thanks for the tips, but I already made it


If you press start, and then choose save and quit, then your point gets saved.


----------



## kudaku (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm getting fed up with this, chapter 4 now, I like it..just the enemies are starting to become cheap, you just gotta keep running? a little more action would be good


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 28, 2007)

So far:

-The game looks good. It's much more smoother and overall better than I expected. The graphics are good, like an old PC game. Really neat.

-The atmosphere is great. Hearing those "zombies" breath right around the corner is priceless.

-The control is a bit off... I mean, it's great, but it could be greater. A bit more responsive, mostly. And aiming the stick (I only have that weapon) is a bit hard, too. But, overall, it's great... although, it suffers from the same problem Metroid PH had: every 10 minutes or so, I must put the DS down. Having to hold it with only one hand, because the other is holding the stylus, is really tiring for the wrists...

Good game, I can't say I'll finish it, though. Survival horror/Horror FPS have never been my cup of tea... but it's a great game, I'll try to play as much as I can


----------



## Beelzebozo (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice release just in time for Halloween, been looking forward to this !!! Going to try it out right now.


----------



## di33yuk (Oct 28, 2007)

pretty much a kick ass game ive got the chapter 3 so far, its got a save and quit option so thats good


----------



## trelantana (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm playing D-E-A-D on the toy piano in Chapter 3, but nothing is happenning.

What keys do I have to press SPECIFICALLY, although I think it is 4-5-1-4...
And if there is anything ELSE I have to do, then what is it?  I am thoroughly stuck.


EDIT:  Nevermind, I shifted it until I figured it out.


----------



## Nero (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(trelantana @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I'm playing D-E-A-D on the toy piano in Chapter 3, but nothing is happenning.
> 
> What keys do I have to press SPECIFICALLY, although I think it is 4-5-1-4...
> And if there is anything ELSE I have to do, then what is it?Â I am thoroughly stuck.



Study on the Piano.

There are Keys on the piano that are lettered. (No particular order)

~Nero


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah i'm not familiar with playing the piano so until i looked at the layout of the keys i finally got it.  it's a damn good game, i actually got freaked the f*** out when one zombie popped out from a door in chapter 3.  pretty damn good.


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

such a cool game


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 28, 2007)

So you die and you start over on the chapter? What the fuck kind of save system is that. I died at the boss, seemingly impossible to beat. What a joke. Now I have to spend another 20 minutes going through that trash again.

*sigh*


----------



## Reduxed (Oct 28, 2007)

man waiting for this for a long time, lets play..


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> So you die and you start over on the chapter? What the fuck kind of save system is that. I died at the boss, seemingly impossible to beat. What a joke. Now I have to spend another 20 minutes going through that trash again.
> 
> *sigh*



Hmm...I don't seem to be having that problem. Granted, I haven't died yet, but each time I've gone back to the game it starts me out at the last checkpoint I left off from. It seems to autosave at various places, ala _Bros. In Arms DS_, but I also choose Save & Exit from the options menu whenever I'm done playing the game. So far, so good.


----------



## CatScam (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(TheVirus @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> So you die and you start over on the chapter? What the fuck kind of save system is that. I died at the boss, seemingly impossible to beat. What a joke. Now I have to spend another 20 minutes going through that trash again.
> 
> *sigh*


I agree this starting from the beginning of the chapter is a huge pain! I died when I first ran into them flying heads, I thought there was nothing around & took a drink from my Coke when I looked back at the game I was dead. And started back at the beginning of chapter 3 & lost my maps. The games not hard but this kind of stuff pisses me off, I need a cheat if I'm going to play any further.


----------



## jesus_bon_jovi (Oct 28, 2007)

So i put my DS down for a minute or so with my flaslight on and walked away. when i came back my flashlight was dead. was this supposed to happen? is it possible for me to get it working again? its annoying having to walk along the walls all the time to find my way around big rooms.

EDIT: Hahahaha nevermind i just had my flashlight off this whole time. You would think that when you select the flashlight it would be on by default yet even after a game over and restarting the game from the main menu it still remembered i had my flash light off. It wasn't till i pressed L again that it magically turned on... finally.. i can see again! Just letting you guys know in case the same happens to you.


----------



## werwe (Oct 28, 2007)

This game starts pretty slow, but it really picks up.  It gets surprisingly intense starting around Chapter 4.  Particularly once you start running into those flying head things.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 28, 2007)

heh, this game is actually kinda scary.
I was playing with headphones on like they recommended in an interview and my brother comes in and taps me on the shoulder


----------



## pasc (Oct 28, 2007)

for the piano thing look here:


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 28, 2007)

Been stuck on chapter 8 all morning! Its been a while since I felt a game was impossible to get through but those slug things and killer mouths keep killing me.

I hear there are 16 chapters in this, and I'm stuck on 8! I hope I'll finish this.

Best DS game I reckon, I love it! This is the standard for 3D DS games.


----------



## pasc (Oct 28, 2007)

lol ^^, at first all said that this game would be too easy and now we´re all stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I´m still busy trying to finish Chapter 6.

@hadrian: 
Yeah, if this would be ths standard that would be great (yeah, I look @ you THQ ^^).


----------



## cubin' (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I'm stuck on Chapter 6 too. Such a great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's nice to have something a bit harder for once. I like how the save system makes you restart the level, reminds me of frustrating old school games a bit.


----------



## teonintyfive (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sh*tting bricks but I want to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus I got addicted to Phoenix Wright


----------



## kinya (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> for the piano thing look here:


how should i play the piano with only that clue?


----------



## kinya (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kinya @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pasc @ Oct 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > for the piano thing look here:
> ...


nvm i got it..


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow I can't believe people got stuck on the piano part! As soon as I saw it and the DEAD word on the wall I thought "Right I guess I have to play the notes D E A D".

The later puzzles will probably kill you as thats the easiest I've seen.


----------



## fsapo (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> I hope it sells well. The Developer shall see that making a good game pays off.



You can help with that, just buy the game.

I pre-ordered it and downloaded to see if it is worth opening the box when it arives, and holy crap the game r0x, can't wait to my original copy to arive


----------



## PBC (Oct 28, 2007)

THis sounds good. I got some catching up to do. I usally save the really good games for when I'm at work.....and people leave me alone =P


----------



## Adder74 (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm already on the final boss. He keeps killing me, though.


----------



## tjas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> Wow I can't believe people got stuck on the piano part! As soon as I saw it and the DEAD word on the wall I thought "Right I guess I have to play the notes D E A D".
> 
> The later puzzles will probably kill you as thats the easiest I've seen.


Don't spoil the fun! put in  thanks!!


----------



## 4ppleseed (Oct 28, 2007)

I just played 5 minutes of it as I'm a bit busy but it looks brilliant. Great use of textures, lighting and filters. I take my hat off to the developers.


----------



## pasc (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok... Chapter 8 sucks even more than Chapter 6... the Endboss... sucks...

Adder 74: You're already trying to beat the FINAL Boss ? Wow... how much chapter did you play until then ? 8 Chapters took me 2 hours and 21 Minutes...


----------



## Hit (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Oct 27 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hit @ Oct 27 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is a bit childish horror(Not scary!,tough trying to be scary)
> ...


I have played it now its more then i expected(Graphics are beautyfull and such)
But still i'm not getting scary of it after all horror movies i have seen in my life
Tough it looks like an horror movie i saw lil time back it was about view people left alone in an hospital not knowing where they are and who they are some shadow kills most of them and a view escape
Not very scary movie either but ok


----------



## Adder74 (Oct 28, 2007)

pasc 

16 chapters altogether.
Took me about 3 h 25 min.


----------



## pasc (Oct 28, 2007)

So nothing like 10~12 hours huh ^^ ?

Anyway, good game, somehow addictive even though I dunno why.


----------



## Adder74 (Oct 28, 2007)

No, 10-12 hours may linger in your dreams.

Well, at first, when I saw that there are 7 floors with two wings each I thought it would be long adventure. But no, that was grinding and disappointing. Still can't beat final boss, btw, it's the guy that can be seen in the courtyard. Even if you quit before dying, the last chapter restarts from the very beginning.


----------



## worstenbrood (Oct 28, 2007)

best fps on ds yet imo, its not as scary as fear or something, but i really enjoy playing it!


----------



## Reduxed (Oct 28, 2007)

wont work for the R4 but when trimmed, it works


----------



## pasc (Oct 28, 2007)

Man... the boss in Chapter 8 is really tough... Anyone got the Buzzsaw BEFORE that Endboss ? Do I need it to be able to beat him ? I found the golden Key, but still miss the other ones. I'm there where the grammophone stands. Does the Buzzsaw deal more damage than the Shotgun, Pistol, Nightstick or Machine Gun can handle ? Hope someone could help me finding the last 2 keys, or atleast show me a good strategy for beating the boss. I did backup the save before I came to that boss, so I could try it anytime. I already lost ~20 times...


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 28, 2007)

I got the case open in Chapter 4, found 2 parts of the picture and I don't know what to do now. I beat the 4th level boss, what a push over, but I don't know where to go from where. Any ideas?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 28, 2007)

I just entered Chapter 4, but can't seem to go any further. I appear to be going in circles...back outside and then back to the last area. I never did find the map for Chapter 3 after I died last time. I must've overlooked it, but I'm assuming there's a separate map for Ch. 4. Not sure how to proceed, though.


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 28, 2007)

Got it, on chapter 7 now, no map


----------



## pasc (Oct 28, 2007)

Restart the chapter... thats what I did after losing myself in the hospital

Man I played through that game now (I cheated in Chapter 8 to surpass that Endboss, cause it was WAY TOO STRONG for me... I missed the Buzzsaw maybe and that did let me think that it was hard ?

*Heavy Spoiler!!!! Do only read if you already played through the game/are interested what happens because you don't have the motivation to play through*: 


Anyway, Like I said, I played through 8 Chapters regular and then started cheating then I stopped cheating a few easy Chapters long until Cleaver came (was Chapter 11 or something if I remember correctly), from this point I cheated the rest of the game (5 chapters long). 

That last Endboss was weird. After I beat him and saw the Ending + Credits I really thought myself "the Developer of this game must really have had their fun developing this game... it felt like a combination of Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Death Juniour and Austin Powers or something... the game really gave no sense, but it managed to get me to finish it...

The comment "Renegade Kid loves Game Cock" made me think that they wrote this because Gamecock did allow  Renegade Kid to do include anything they wanted in this game (or does that mean that they will be working on another game ? If I think about the comment of that black guy again (he said, Patient survived Phase 1 now onto Phase 2 or something along these lines) then I even think about... gulp  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  a SEQUEL... 

Yeah, it was ok, but still I wouldn't want to play such a game again, I'm happy if i can sleep this night WITHOUT getting a Nightmare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

If anyone wants the Cheat Code xml file: http://tinyurl.com/2wj2yh


----------



## kreatosoupa (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Reduxed @ Oct 28 2007 said:


> wont work for the R4 but when trimmed, it works



Huh? Worked for me without trimming... Weird.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great game, love the atmosphere. Still, my hand hurts after playing for a while!


----------



## pasc (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, works without trimming for me too. Do you have a DSLite Stylus or a normal Phat DS one ? If you got a Phat DS one I suggest you to buy/build yourself a extendable one.


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so I got all the pictures, weapons, and whatnot. I beat the many-mouthed boss and am back in the courtyard. I took the elevator that is right next to the last picture down and into the church. I don't know what to do, none of the doors are unlocked and I already got the sniper rifle from the tower. Any ideas on where to go? I feel I'm almost done.


----------



## zloty (Oct 29, 2007)

So are all you people playing FPS games using the stylus or one of those thumb-straps that came with the original DS?

Or are you just using your thumb?

Controlling the view with a stylus seems too sensitive for me...


----------



## mortys (Oct 29, 2007)

Just a little word to say to people that find the game enjoyable to buy it. Renegade Kid is a small developper as Gamecock is a small publisher. So buy the game if you like it cause, if not, they won't make any more games.


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mortys @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> Just a little word to say to people that find the game enjoyable to buy it. Renegade Kid is a small developper as Gamecock is a small publisher. So buy the game if you like it cause, if not, they won't make any more games.



Thanks for that I know I will try to buy it on my B day lol.. Hope that make it wifi so I can play with wfc and we all can be fighting the AI on (BRAIN SICK MODE)


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 29, 2007)

Can somebody please post a summary of this game's plot? Yes, I admit it: I'm one of those that just can understand why the game forces you to restart the chapter if you die, so I won't play it. Sue me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But, at least, the story seemed to be half-good. I want to know what happened in that hospital, why everyone turned into zombies but you didn't and all that stuff... Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## TheVirus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not sure what the story is, but it's pretty fun. I had issues and had to cheat. There's a cheat file post in the R4DS forum that works well. I finally beat it today and it is a great game. Hope Renegade Kid does more games like this for the DS. The graphics engine and controls were spot on.


----------



## Torte (Oct 29, 2007)

Whoever thought that the chapter 8 boss would be fun needs to be shot.  Stat.


----------



## Torte (Oct 29, 2007)

F*** yeah! Finally beat the mutha, fair and square.  This is entirely worthy of a double post.  Now good night and sweet dreams


----------



## phantastic91 (Oct 30, 2007)

holy crap. i was at first like "its a ds game....cant be scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....and then i see the bloody face getting dragged" and my eyes got huge O_O. i was playing it at night. couldnt sleep hahaha.


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 30, 2007)

QUOTE(phantastic91 @ Oct 29 2007 said:


> holy crap. i was at first like "its a ds game....cant be scary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could have that experience, but I have yet to be scared from a video game...


----------



## Torte (Oct 30, 2007)

***A MINI FAQ***

Lame ending.  Game sure got repetitive fast.  It just doesn't go anywhere.  If anybody's stuck on the Ch8 'boss', 1 shotgun blast and 1 pistol bullet is enough to take out those nests from afar.  Go in with the buzz saw if you're man enough and you don't here the shrieking.  Be sure to shoot the larvae from afar and if they come too close, go swinging buzz saw.  Try to finish it ASAP since more larvae will come out to bug you if otherwise.

Feel comfort that the next 2 bosses are repeats and you'll be able to pwn them both (first one just stay at the back of the lift and blast his mug; second one just use sniper rifle).  Final boss, kick his ass with the revolver; if he keeps dodging, give him shotgun.  As soon as he starts to levitate you, shoot his hands; max damage and he doesn't move so its easy.  Be sure to stay close at all times so that you can always attack him.  Basically it's a kill him before he kills you scenario.

Have fun


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm stuck in chapter 3.
I have the keycard, but I dont know where I have to go now.
Its a total maze, I cant find a way through it.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> I'm stuck in chapter 3.
> I have the keycard, but I dont know where I have to go now.
> *Its a total maze, I cant find a way through it.*








A total maze? The game's actually quite linear. You should be finding maps along the way, so just take a peek at your map from time to time.

Later on, however, things can get a bit confusing, especially once or twice when there doesn't seem to be a map.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 1, 2007)

Just beat the game......how disappointing.   It needed more story.  There was just  no point to what you were doing.

That ending..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......leaves it wide open for a sequel, "Dementium 2: More Mindless Wandering." (anyone who beat the game will get the joke in that sequel title)

It's too bad really, this could have been a good game if it all had an actual story and a point to it all.

Took me 8 hours to beat.

...delete....sigh.


----------



## Maktub (Nov 4, 2007)

About the "code" with chairs, paintings, monitor... wtf do I have to write down? I don't know the order, or if the furniture in the bathroom counts... it's confusing.


----------



## cubin' (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 30 2007 said:


> Can somebody please post a summary of this game's plot? Yes, I admit it: I'm one of those that just can understand why the game forces you to restart the chapter if you die, so I won't play it. Sue me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wouldn't have liked retro games at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 before saves were invented 

I'm still enjoying this, on chapter 7. Story could use a bit of work but I wasn't expecting much in that regard.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Nov 1 2007 said:


> Just beat the game......how disappointing.Â  It needed more story.Â There was justÂ no point to what you were doing.
> 
> That ending.....
> 
> ...


Yeah I know how you feel, expected much more from the ending or at least a decent twist.

I will buy this when it comes out over here, I can see me replaying it from time to time.


----------



## Maktub (Nov 4, 2007)

any1 plz halp tis n00b cuz dar be no guyds on teh interbutts.


----------



## test84 (Nov 4, 2007)

played until chapter 4, the battles kept me from playing more, it was SO bad.
and i felt like just showing a step from you is kinda cheating to scare you.
it was so hard to get it via dial up, but just played it two times.
maybe i give it a shot some night.


----------



## u r me (Jan 8, 2009)

this game is ok it is a bit scary lol! but fun


----------

